# [ONLY IN SPAIN] La imagen del nuevo estadio del Villarreal que se ha hecho viral por la vista que tendrán sus vecinos...



## Danito10 (1 Dic 2022)

*Llama la atención lo cerca que vivirán los vecinos de la fachada de La Cerámica*

Apesar de que el *Mundial de Qatar* tenga todos los focos mediáticos en él, los clubes de fútbol siguen con su día a día a pesar de estar las competiciones paradas y de no contar con algunos jugadores internacionales en sus plantillas. Este inédito parón en mitad de la temporada *está siendo aprovechado por algunos clubes para acelerar algunos proyectos.*

Como por ejemplo, el *Real Madrid y el Villarreal* están acelerando las obras de sus estadios para que estén listos lo antes posible. En el caso del equipo amarillo, su infraestructura está bastante avanzada, y *La Cerámica* está a punto de volver a presenciar fútbol en su interior.

El e*quipo groguet* subió una foto con este texto: "La gran transformación del *Estadio de la Cerámica* sigue su curso. A falta de poco más de un mes para el estreno del campo, continúan las obras a un fantástico ritmo. *El feudo groguet cuenta los días para albergar el 31 de diciembre* el derbi liguero ante el Valencia CF, correspondiente a la jornada 15 de LaLiga 2022/23".

*La imagen del nuevo estadio del Villarreal que se ha hecho viral*

Y además, el propio *Villarreal* publicó un tuit adjuntando imágenes de cómo está quedando el estadio y este se ha hecho viral y no por su arquitectura si no por un detalle que no ha pasado desapercibido por los usuarios. Y es que hay un bloque de *pisos que está muy pegado al Estadio de La Cerámica* y por sus ventanas lo único que verán será la fachada del estadio.

Por ello *las redes se han llenado de memes y de comentarios* empatizando con la situación que los vecinos vivirán, por ejemplo han subido una foto de una joven mirando por la terraza y lo único que ve es una pared entera amarilla.

La imagen del nuevo estadio del Villarreal que se ha hecho viral por la vista que tendrán sus vecinos


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Dic 2022)

Subnormales por haberles dejado construirlo.


----------



## Dr.Nick (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## EGO (1 Dic 2022)

Enterrados en vida en sus zulos paco de 90 cuadrados.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Dic 2022)

Abres las cortinas y parece el croma de un plató


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Dic 2022)

Me imagino que algo habrán untado a los vecinos…


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (1 Dic 2022)

Está claro que las leyes de urbanismo están para los ciudadanos corrientes. Er furbo puede hacer lo que les salga de los cojones. País de catetos ...


----------



## jotace (1 Dic 2022)

El nuevo Mestalla igual, una mole mamotreto dentro de una trama urbana consolidada y antigua con edificios de vivienda a distancias de dos carriles:







Y eso que han eliminado las imágenes en las que se ven las viviendas más cerca y también han hecho un nuevo diseño menos voluminoso:


----------



## ShellShock (1 Dic 2022)

El paquismo y feísmo arquitectónico hispano es VROOTAL. Y los estadios de fúpbol son uno de sus máximos exponentes. Engendros descomunales plantados en medio de las ciudades generando fealdad infinita y problemas circulatorios.

Comparas con los edificios de teatros y óperas que hay por ahí y se te caen los cojones al suelo. Mismamente los que se hacían en España hace 100-200 años. Y hasta las plazas de toros son otro mundo, con algunas bastante bonitas como Las Ventas o la de Barcelona.


----------



## ShellShock (1 Dic 2022)

Eso es verdad. El Bernabeu por ejemplo eran descampados de las afueras en sus tiempos.

La cosa es que para eso están los ayuntamientos y sus departamentos de urbanismo, para evitar que acabe todo apelotonado y mover lo que haga falta si es necesario.

Cuando están trincando y poniendo falditas a los muñecos de los semáforos o pintando pasos de peatones de rosa, no pueden estar a esto, claro.


----------



## SolyCalma (1 Dic 2022)

a lo mejor despues de la obra se queda mas espacio, la verdad es que en muchas zonas de España tienes bloques al lado del otro como a 10 metros o menos.

Pero bueno a la gente que viva ahi le molara vivir al lado del estadio, digo yo...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué los edificios en España son tan feos? Los ve y hueles a orín y tercermundo.


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Dic 2022)

Cuando quieran vender uno de esos pisos, podrán indicar en el anuncio "hermosas vistas al CAMPO", sin especificar nada más. Igual cuela jojojo.


----------



## Karlb (1 Dic 2022)

¿No subirá el precio de la vivienda teniendo el estadio a un minuto andando?


----------



## FilibustHero (1 Dic 2022)

Not only in Spain


----------



## trichetin (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (1 Dic 2022)

Que malo es Jesús Gil.


----------



## EGO (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Schenker (1 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me imagino que algo habrán untado a los vecinos…



Hombre por Dios, que estamos en España. Habrán untado al alcalde, al concejal de urbanismo y de deportes y sus equivalentes en la Comunidad Autónoma. Los vecinos a sanjoderse, ya pueden reclamar donde sea. Y una vez construido el estadio no lo van a derribar.


----------



## jolu (1 Dic 2022)

Os ponéis tiquismikis por cualquier cosa.

Mira los rojos lo que hicieron en Portocristo, o en Manacor. (foto y foto)


----------



## Villalón (1 Dic 2022)

Pues igual que el mamotreto futurista recubierto de hojalata del Nuevo Bernabéu.


----------



## Villalón (1 Dic 2022)

Ese estadio del Madrigal lo he visitado en dos ocasiones, una en 1998 y la otra en 2004 o por ahí. Y recuerdo que la primera vez que fui a finales de los 90 ya estaba encajonado entre los edificios.


----------



## Villalón (1 Dic 2022)

Sí, pero me imagino que el estadio algo crecería también con la ampliación de los años 90 para jugar en Primera División. A mí me pareció bastante cutre la primera vez que lo vi, y el pueblo también. Aunque la gente era bastante maja y campechana.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

HORRIPLA


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

querian ver futbol sin pagar entrada
ahora no veran nada
absolutamente NADA

en su momento seguro que se vendian caros
ahora deberian venderse a 1 Euro


----------



## Despotricador (1 Dic 2022)

Nadie valora lo que ahorrarán en cortinas.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

Villalón dijo:


> Sí, pero me imagino que el estadio algo crecería también con la ampliación de los años 90 para jugar en Primera División. *A mí me pareció bastante cutre la primera vez que lo vi, y el pueblo también.* Aunque la gente era bastante maja y campechana.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Nadie valora lo que ahorrarán en cortinas.



el color amarillo es asqueroso
las cortinas van a ser obligatorias me temo


----------



## Villalón (1 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Por qué los edificios en España son tan feos? Los ve y hueles a orín y tercermundo.



No hay nada tan bonito como Birmingham y esos seres de luz...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Dic 2022)

Villalón dijo:


> No hay nada tan bonito como Birmingham y esos seres de luz...



Más bonitos y con algo de verde. Felicidades por confirmar mi teoría.


----------



## rudeboy (1 Dic 2022)

El Madrid ya jugaba en el bernabeu cuando todo eso eran huertas, el que va a vivir ahí sabe lo que hay y no le importa pagar el millón de euros que cuesta un pisito por la zona.
El estadio está en un sitio inmejorable en el centro de todo el transporte público madrileño.
Le da caché a la zona como la atracción turística más visitada de Madrid, siendo un símbolo de la ciudad mundialmente reconocido y situado en el mejor barrio de Madrid
Es el estadio del mejor equipo del deporte más seguido en el mundo


----------



## jefe de la oposición (1 Dic 2022)

ideal para abrir un Ikea


----------



## Villalón (1 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Más bonitos y con algo de verde. Felicidades por confirmar mi teoría.



Preciosos. En España también tenemos verde y sobre todo MONTAÑA. Aunque lo mismo tú vives en Tabernas.


----------



## Blackest (1 Dic 2022)

Menudo putadón y que vergüenza de país, parece el Cairo o algún hormiguero humano de algun pais subdesarrollado. A los vecinos les acaban de sumir en la oscuridad.

En un país decente un juez declararía ilegal la construcción del estadio, ordenaría derribarlo e indemnizar a los vecinos, y si eso supone que el club pierde millones de euros que se joda, pero en este estercolero ningun juez se va a poner a favor de los vecinos sino alinearse con el fuerte.


----------



## enmanuel (1 Dic 2022)

comprate un piso para esto....jujuju!!.


----------



## FilibustHero (1 Dic 2022)

Siempre puedes abrir un ambigú en la terraza los días de partido y sacarte un sobresueldo. Cuando los abren en un bajo llaman la atención, pero vender desde el quinto piso seguro que no te dicen nada.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


>



jajajaja
vistas al ALCANTARILLADO


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

No me digas más, seguramente el Concejal de Urbanismo sea un filósofo en el mejor de los casos, en el peor un tío que se metió en el partido al acabar la ESO.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿No subirá el precio de la vivienda teniendo el estadio a un minuto andando?



en un pais NORMAL deberia BAJAR


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Dic 2022)

Menudo muro de las lamentaciones les han puesto, lo suyo sería ir por ahí y si ves salir a un empoderada 30-40 añera decirle: HAS SIDO ENMURADA o TE HA LLEGADO EL MURO


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Por qué los edificios en España son tan feos? Los ve y hueles a orín y tercermundo.



LA FEALDAD es una especie de TORTURA psicologica.
muy subliminal.


----------



## Invasor (1 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> El paquismo y feísmo arquitectónico hispano es VROOTAL. Y los estadios de fúpbol son uno de sus máximos exponentes. Engendros descomunales plantados en medio de las ciudades generando fealdad infinita y problemas circulatorios.
> 
> Comparas con los edificios de teatros y óperas que hay por ahí y se te caen los cojones al suelo. Mismamente los que se hacían en España hace 100-200 años. Y hasta las plazas de toros son otro mundo, con algunas bastante bonitas como Las Ventas o la de Barcelona.



Lo que hicieron en Valladolid. Tiraron un montón de edificios históricos para hacer barrios obreros y de etnianos, o mamotretps para administraciones.

Era para echar a algunos una soga al pescuezo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El nuevo Mestalla igual, una mole mamotreto dentro de una trama urbana consolidada y antigua con edificios de vivienda a distancias de dos carriles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso tiene visos de acabarlo antes de la sagrada familia por ejemplo?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

Jajajja. Donde han autorizado esta puta aberración?


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

ostia puta eso es HEZPAÑA ?


----------



## Derroition Man (1 Dic 2022)

Muy Paco todo, por lo tanto los vecinos tragaran encantados .

Que puta tradicion de apiñamiento urbano cuando España es un inmenso secarral despoblado donde podemos crecer a lo ancho en vez de a lo alto.


----------



## sebososabroso (1 Dic 2022)

Toda villarreal es una letrina, el estadio es un respiro para los vecinos, para que no vean el sky line de la aldea. Una ciudad que tiene vados que permiten que aparques media hora no puede ser bueno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Dic 2022)

Si el estadio está antes y hacen calles estrechas, ¿de quién es la culpa? no saben que un estadio de fútbol puede aumentar de tamaño, seguro que no.


----------



## Murray's (1 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El nuevo Mestalla igual, una mole mamotreto dentro de una trama urbana consolidada y antigua con edificios de vivienda a distancias de dos carriles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo lo derribaba ese estadio y plantaba de una puta vez en valensia un rascacielos de 200 m de altura, para hoteles o oficinas o mixto que hasta sevilla , BCN, bilbao , benidorm y madrid los tienen de esa altura o más. Y lo que sobre de terreno el polideportivo para vecinos que estaba planeado.


----------



## pandillero (1 Dic 2022)

En Oviedo los vecinos del Estadio Carlos Tartiere, se las prometian muy felices cuando lo derroyeron,





Pero luego les pusieron esto


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Pero qué cojones


----------



## ShellShock (1 Dic 2022)

Me cago en mi puta vida. ¿Dónde es eso?

Edito: vale, Canarias. Gran trabajo de los funcivagos de por allí. Me dices que es en Burkina Faso y me lo creo también, en cualquier caso.


----------



## Leros (1 Dic 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Subnormales por haberles dejado construirlo.



El problema es que el estadio estaba antes que los edificios.....


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Dic 2022)

G0ena freidora. Solo falta el aceite.


----------



## sebososabroso (1 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si el estadio está antes y hacen calles estrechas, ¿de quién es la culpa? no saben que un estadio de fútbol puede aumentar de tamaño, seguro que no.



El estadio era una mierda (y lo sigue siendo) antes de subir a primera, año a año ha estado subiendo como el souffle, aunque sarna con gusto no pica, vivir al lado del estadio es que cada día de partido no puedas sacar el coche y poco puedas salir de casa. Vivir en Villarreal es poco mas que para pirados.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Dic 2022)

AHH donde lo de la barandilla de la terraza. 

En este país las leyes son violadas constantemente.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (1 Dic 2022)

trichetin dijo:


>



*IN SPAIN WE CALL IT PAQUISM *


----------



## Jotagb (1 Dic 2022)

Menudo despropósito vivir así, somos un país del tercer mundo y el que no lo vea le faltan gafas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Dic 2022)

España es así. El español medio no entiende de conviencia, de urbanismo, ni tiene el menor sentido estético.

Luego unos hilos en Burbuja diciendo lo "bonita que es España" que dan risa, por no decir lástima.

España siempre será un país de catetos y asnos. Con aeropuertos y carreteras nuevas pagadas con dinero alemán. Pero catetos y asnos igual.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> En Oviedo los vecinos del Estadio Carlos Tartiere, se las prometian muy felices cuando lo derroyeron,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278301
> 
> Pero luego les pusieron esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278303



Y querían poner 3 torres del mismo arquitecto por ahí, destrozando aún más el skyline de la ciudad... Lo único bueno que se ha hecho en urbanismo en Oviedo en 20 años ha sido restaurar este año el kiosco de la música del Parque San Francisco


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Dic 2022)

Yo he estado en ese campo. En tres ubicaciones distintas. Hasta en la grada visitante y eso son palabras mayores.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me imagino que algo habrán untado a los vecinos…


----------



## Josillo (1 Dic 2022)

Villa-real, aldea subnormal


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero eso tiene visos de acabarlo antes de la sagrada familia por ejemplo?



la sagrada familia siempre va a estar sin acabar
asi tienen excusa para cuando les digan LO FEA QUE ES.

es que no esta acabada..........


----------



## Boston molestor (1 Dic 2022)

En la Comunidad Valenciana todo es posible, desde reputados cañeros valencianos, a aberraciones ciberPaco de primer nivel.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> España es así. El español medio no entiende de conviencia, de urbanismo, ni tiene el menor sentido estético.
> 
> Luego unos hilos en Burbuja diciendo lo "bonita que es España" que dan risa, por no decir lástima.
> 
> España siempre será un país de catetos y asnos. Con aeropuertos y carreteras nuevas pagadas con dinero alemán. Pero catetos y asnos igual.



no te pases
El español medio no tiene nada que decir
es un esclavo de las circunstancias.

como si los alemanes hubieran decidido regalarnos algo


----------



## Vivoenalemania (1 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Abres las cortinas y parece el croma de un plató



Puedes hacerte YouTuber de terraza en primavera


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no te pases
> El español medio no tiene nada que decir
> es un esclavo de las circunstancias.
> 
> como si los alemanes hubieran decidido regalarnos algo



Los alemanes regalan el dinero y los españoles construyen.

No es que el urbanismo y la arquitectura en España se decidan en Berlín porque nos tengan manía.

Ya va siendo hora de que la gente en España se haga cargo del país en el que vive.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Los alemanes regalan el dinero y los españoles construyen.
> 
> No es que el urbanismo y la arquitectura en España se decidan en Berlín porque nos tengan manía.
> 
> Ya va siendo hora de que la gente en España se haga cargo del país en el que vive.



los alemanes( la UE ) no regalan dinero
todos siguen sus intereses.
si tanto nos quiere la UE o Alemania es sencillo
que compren ellos armas y nos las den a nosotros.

ah que eso no ?
eh ?


a llamar tonto a otro

la gente en España no se puede hacer cargo del pais en el que vive
sin que venga un caballero caballero


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Dic 2022)

Sí por lo menos pudieran ver algún partido desde sus balcones gratis como en Vallecas pues tenía un pase pero eso parece una cárcel cuándo quieras abrir la ventana.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Dic 2022)

Seguro que a los de Salamanca os suena el caso del edificio ese que había al lado del Mercarroña de Villamayor, que por algo menos bestia, se había convertido en un gigantesco criadero de moho negro y andaban los vecinos jodidos de salud y todo.

Menudos HDP, no me jodas.


----------



## jotace (1 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Pero eso tiene visos de acabarlo antes de la sagrada familia por ejemplo?





Murray's dijo:


> Yo lo derribaba ese estadio y plantaba de una puta vez en valensia un rascacielos de 200 m de altura, para hoteles o oficinas o mixto que hasta sevilla , BCN, bilbao , benidorm y madrid los tienen de esa altura o más. Y lo que sobre de terreno el polideportivo para vecinos que estaba planeado.



Pues para llegar a la última imagen no les falta mucho, han simplificado al máximo el diseño y el tamaño, un estadio muy convencional, pero claro, este es un club ruinoso no ¡lo siguiente!!.


----------



## El chepa (1 Dic 2022)

Si gritan goooool muy fuerte siempre puedes dar unos golpes a la pared y decir que algunos queremos dormir.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> los alemanes( la UE ) no regalan dinero



Sí lo regalan.



Furymundo dijo:


> que compren ellos armas



Ni idea qué tiene que ver la masa calzone, las armas o la crema hidratante para manos con el urbanismo español.



Furymundo dijo:


> la gente en España no se puede hacer cargo del pais en el que vive



Desde luego. Nunca pudieron.

Todo es culpa de un agente externo. Todo el mundo odia a España. Todo el mundo conjura contra España. Los españoles tienen muchísima mala suerte, excepto el resto del mundo.

La gente en España intenta hacer un urbanismo digno pero viene un agente exterior a impedirlo. Los portugueses no tienen esa mala suerte, pero los españoles sí porque lo intentan pero siempre alguien malo se lo impide.

Intentan trabajar, pero por culpa de ¿EEUU? en España está la tasa de desempleo más alta. Pero no es culpa de los españoles.

Tampoco es culpa de los españoles que un puto estadio esté a un palmo de una hilera de balcones. Es culpa de la santería cubana.

En España NADA es responsabilidad de los españoles.

¿Por qué será que gana siempre la PSOE? ¡Magia!


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> En Oviedo los vecinos del Estadio Carlos Tartiere, se las prometian muy felices cuando lo derroyeron,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278301
> 
> Pero luego les pusieron esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278303


----------



## vurvujo (1 Dic 2022)

Igual que en África


----------



## xqyolovalgo (1 Dic 2022)

This


----------



## Play_91 (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya monstruo ahí pegado dentro de la ciudad


----------



## petete44 (1 Dic 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1278168
> 
> 
> *Llama la atención lo cerca que vivirán los vecinos de la fachada de La Cerámica*
> ...


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El nuevo Mestalla igual, una mole mamotreto dentro de una trama urbana consolidada y antigua con edificios de vivienda a distancias de dos carriles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



todo puramierda


----------



## petete44 (1 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


>


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

Lo que no me cuentas que cuando estaba el antiguo estadio no habia nada ahi todo dunas, las dunas donde estan?

























Aqui como los edificios pacos florecen


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Dic 2022)

Leros dijo:


> El problema es que el estadio estaba antes que los edificios.....



Entonces subnormales por comprar ahí.


----------



## petete44 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## larios357 (1 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Menudo putadón y que vergüenza de país, parece el Cairo o algún hormiguero humano de algun pais subdesarrollado. A los vecinos les acaban de sumir en la oscuridad.
> 
> En un país decente un juez declararía ilegal la construcción del estadio, ordenaría derribarlo e indemnizar a los vecinos, y si eso supone que el club pierde millones de euros que se joda, pero en este estercolero ningun juez se va a poner a favor de los vecinos sino alinearse con el fuerte.



El estadio estaba antes, son los edificios los que se han pegado al estadio, ahora que no se quejen


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ostia puta eso es HEZPAÑA ?



Es tenerife


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Es tenerife



deberian fusilar a quien construyo y a quienes dieron permiso para hacer eso


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> El estadio estaba antes, son los edificios los que se han pegado al estadio, ahora que no se quejen



por parte de los inquilinos la queja es legitima
nadie imaginaria que un campo se transformaria en ese engendro con el tiempo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> deberian fusilar a quien construyo y a quienes dieron permiso para hacer eso



Si yo te contara...


----------



## GarciaBarbon (1 Dic 2022)

Por tanto, el problema se lo buscaron los vecinos, por comprarse un piso AHI, con esas condiciones y vista.

Qeu malvado era Franco, obligaban a la gente a punta de Mauser, a firmar la compra de esa vivienda, sin que PUDIERAN VERLA ANTES,


----------



## perrosno (1 Dic 2022)

¿Esto no es terrorismo urbanistico? ¿Donde están los podemonguers ahora? Queremos de saber......


----------



## petete44 (1 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Si yo te contara...



pero tiene vista al mar


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Esto no es terrorismo urbanistico? ¿Donde están los podemonguers ahora? Queremos de saber......











Los rojos ecologistas como la P$O€ y POTEMOS construyen en las dunas DREAMLAND un Estudio de Cine en Fuerteventura


Los siete consejeros del PSOE, los tres de NC-AMF y un voto de de Podemos han sumado la mayoría necesaria para que el pleno del Cabildo de Fuerteventura aprobara esta mañana la declaración de interés insular del parque temático y comercial Dreamland, junto al Parque Natural de las Dunas de...




www.burbuja.info





Estan preciosos..


----------



## petete44 (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## DonLimpio (1 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el color amarillo es asqueroso
> las cortinas van a ser obligatorias me temo



Quizá estirando un poco la mano cada vecino podrá pintar su trozo de Estadio a su gusto


----------



## froiliano (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## alas97 (1 Dic 2022)

trichetin dijo:


>



Melafo

Me pongo a vender entradas y meto a la peña por la ventana.


----------



## perrosno (1 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>


----------



## perrosno (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


>



No se Rick....¿Dónde es?


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí lo regalan.
> 
> *no me hagas reir
> todo tiene una contraprestacion
> ...


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Dic 2022)

A ver… no os podeis sorprender de qur la arquitectura y el urbanismo en España sean paco, cutres. Si el 90% de la población es chusma, si esa población acepta sueldos de mierda, sus “terracitas” son mesas de plástico que cojean, regaladas por el proveedor del bareto, si “sus mujeres” son emponderadas, Violentas, con voz cizallera, que “cuando besan, besan de verdad” pero solo aplicable al beta porque se dejan empotrar y descuartizar por el alfa malote migrante… que tipo de arquitectura esperabais que salierande ese pueblo?


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

Estadio reino de León. A un lado el río, al otro el palacio de deportes, al otro las vías del tren y un gran aparcamiento donde se hace la feria en las fiestas de junio y al otro una avenida de salida a la ciudad

2B


Bonito sin parecer un estadio argentino reconstruido 200 veces y sin orden



















Amplias vías de salida y con las casas más cercanas a 400 metros. Lo que tiene en frente al otro lado río es el Casino, un club social con restaurante, tenis o piscina. 








Europa empieza al norte del Duero







Comparar un estadio europeo de tercera categoría con la famosa bombonera de Buenos Aires, el icono del fútbol argentino


----------



## froiliano (1 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No se Rick....¿Dónde es?



Osaka. Fue algo temporal para vender casas, o eso dicen... Pero vamos, es bien Paco, como todo Japón. 

De todos modos campos tercermundistas hay muchos por el mundo. El del Fulton en Reino Unido sin ir más lejos.


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El nuevo Mestalla igual, una mole mamotreto dentro de una trama urbana consolidada y antigua con edificios de vivienda a distancias de dos carriles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí te has colado. El nuevo mestalla está en una parte de la ciudad bastante amplia.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Esto no es terrorismo urbanistico? ¿Donde están los podemonguers ahora? Queremos de saber......



todo urbanismo hezpañol diseñado para los pobres
es terrorismo urbanistico.


----------



## Patito Feo (1 Dic 2022)

El atletico se ha marchado a tomar por culo y no molesta ni a los grillos,.


----------



## harrysas (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## petete44 (1 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No se Rick....¿Dónde es?



fake seguro.
pero este chalesito esta bien caro


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


>




Así empezó la plaza Navona de Roma, antiguo estadio


----------



## Covaleda (1 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Eso es verdad. El Bernabeu por ejemplo eran descampados de las afueras en sus tiempos.
> 
> La cosa es que para eso están los ayuntamientos y sus departamentos de urbanismo, para evitar que acabe todo apelotonado y mover lo que haga falta si es necesario.
> 
> Cuando están trincando y poniendo falditas a los muñecos de los semáforos o pintando pasos de peatones de rosa, no pueden estar a esto, claro.



Añadir simplemente que el Bernabéu mantiene una distancia razonable con las viviendas de su entorno. Cualquiera que haya pasado por allí puede comprobarlo.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Dic 2022)

Pero si la vista de los vecinos ya es asi actualmente, solo hace falta ir al street view.









Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## jotace (1 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Aquí te has colado. El nuevo mestalla está en una parte de la ciudad bastante amplia.



No me he colado nada, ese proyecto es muy muy justo para esa parcela, en las recreaciones 3D engañan pero bien y parece que va sobrado pero NO es así en absoluto. A mí me lo vas a decir que estuve cuando las obras trabajando por allí, de hecho vi el accidente en que murieron varios trabajadores, no cuando cayó el andamiaje pero nada más caer, desde la ventana y todo el follón que hubo. Para que te hagas una idea, Canal 9 captó imágenes desde dos ventanas más arriba.


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> No me he colado nada, ese proyecto es muy muy justo para esa parcela, en las recreaciones 3D engañan pero bien y parece que va sobrado pero NO es así en absoluto. A mí me lo vas a decir que estuve cuando las obras trabajando por allí, de hecho vi el accidente en que murieron varios trabajadores, no cuando cayó el andamiaje pero nada más caer, desde la ventana y todo el follón que hubo. Para que te hagas una idea, Canal 9 captó imágenes desde dos ventanas más arriba.



Igualico que el de villarreal.


----------



## GatoAzul (1 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Por qué los edificios en España son tan feos? Los ve y hueles a orín y tercermundo.



Porque cuando se deja gobernar al mal, todo se convierte en la imagen y semejanza de ese mal. Así es como va quedando reflejado el mal.
Lo que vemos, lo que olemos, los que edificamos, lo que enseñamos, lo que comemos, etc.... todo se vuelve malo, feo y apestoso. Una completa abominación.


----------



## jotace (1 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Igualico que el de villarreal.



*Igual que el de Villarreal NO* pero eso es el esqueleto, aún no está terminado, métele la cáscara y fíjate cómo quedan esos edificios de la izda, ahora mismo deformados por el gran angular y otros edificios supercerca que hay detrás que NO se ven en la foto porque están tapados por el estadio.

Se criticó mucho la elección de esa parcela porque está en lo mismo que la otra, un mamotreto gigante en trama urbana sin mucho espacio alrededor. Muchos urbanistas ya dijeron que eso había que llevárselo a un lugar cerca del metro pero más lejos de la ciudad, con hectáreas sin nada alrededor.

Pero vamos que si a tí te parece bien, pues te compras un pisito de esos de Nicasio Benlloch o de la calle Amics del Corpus, la de atrás.


----------



## El Caga Chele (1 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Menudo putadón y que vergüenza de país, parece el Cairo o algún hormiguero humano de algun pais subdesarrollado. A los vecinos les acaban de sumir en la oscuridad.
> 
> En un país decente un juez declararía ilegal la construcción del estadio, ordenaría derribarlo e indemnizar a los vecinos, y si eso supone que el club pierde millones de euros que se joda, pero en este estercolero ningun juez se va a poner a favor de los vecinos sino alinearse con el fuerte.



Si el Estadio estaba ahi antes que los vecinos los vecinos se joden.


----------



## Teofrasto (1 Dic 2022)

Ese estadio , como el bernabeu o el camp nou, fueron construidos en descampados y luego acudieron los constructores , con el permiso de los ayuntamientos ,a construir al lado, y la gente a comprarlos pese a saber lo que había alli. Quejas de los vecinos cero, vinieron después sabiendo lo que había allí.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Dic 2022)

Me parece que entonces no has dado con el lugar indicado


----------



## Gotthard (1 Dic 2022)

Codigo de Hammurabi. Puto amo de Babilonia. Allá por el 1800 antes de Cristo.

*Ley 229:*_ Si un arquitecto hizo una casa para otro, y no la hizo sólida, y si la casa que hizo se derrumbó y ha hecho morir al propietario de la casa, *el arquitecto será muerto.*_

_*Ley 230: *Si ello hizo morir al hijo del propietario de la casa, *se matará al hijo del arquitecto*.

Y otras 20 normas de castigos para los arquitectos...._

¿Habeis visto algun monumento babilonio mal construido, feo, sin empaque o fuera de lugar?¿A que no?















Se ve que Hammurabi padeció alguna reforma en casa que no terminó de salir.







Si pillara a los arquitectos que padecemos hoy en dia se cebaba. Pilla a Calatrava y lo ejecuta cuarenta veces.


----------



## Leopoldo (1 Dic 2022)

El deasarrollismo es terrorismo cultural.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

en Milan van a tirar el San Siro
que a horrendo pocos lo ganan.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si pillara a los arquitectos que padecemos hoy en dia se cebaba. Pilla a Calatrava y lo ejecuta cuarenta veces.



Tenian a ISTHAR, MOLOCH y BAAL darling
dioses alfas, no la derechita catolica y pedofila de ahora


----------



## Dr.Nick (1 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No se Rick....¿Dónde es?



Lo he buscado y no es fake, pero tampoco vive nadie ahí. Fue una exhibición de casas prefabricadas que se hizo dentro del estadio.








Was a Japanese Baseball Stadium Repurposed as a Residential Neighborhood?


A baseball stadium in Osaka, Japan, was repurposed to showcase model homes, not to establish a "housing project."




www.snopes.com


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



al menos sera un duplex ?  

te lo compro
por 400 euros.

@Libertyforall


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 Dic 2022)

La ley protege al campo de futbol, mínimo 2 metros para protegerse de mirones, pero si hay 2 metros está bien edificado, cosa distinta es el mar que ahí si hay distancias más amplias. Pero buneo que todo esto son leguleyos, en este país si pones dinero encima de la mesa construyes hasta en medio de la plaza de sol.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Dic 2022)

Pues que ha destrozado la isla básicamente para tener la mierda militar en la Isleta y reventar las Dunas, arquitectura de las Palmas es lo más Paco que te puedes tirar a la cara. 

La av marítima que se cae a cachos.


----------



## tracrium (1 Dic 2022)

En septiembre pueden coger setas a la puerta de su casa.


----------



## Madafaca (1 Dic 2022)

A los de la grada pegada a la casa les exigirán un nivel básico de parkour.


----------



## Ibar (1 Dic 2022)

Paquismo nivel dios.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2022)

bueno por lo menos desde la terraza del edificio pueden saltar a la tribuna y ven el partido gratis...


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Dic 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Está claro que las leyes de urbanismo están para los ciudadanos corrientes. Er furbo puede hacer lo que les salga de los cojones. País de catetos ...



Esto se arregla liberalizando todas las leyes para que cada puto POCERO o JESURJIL de mierda pueda hacer lo que le salga de los cojones donde y cuando le salga de los cojones. Va a ser una maravilla


----------



## Pablem0s (1 Dic 2022)

Pones el club y el pueblo en manos de lo más turbio de este país y te sorprendes de estas cosas. A mamar.


----------



## curvilineo (1 Dic 2022)

Urban hell


----------



## Burbunauta (1 Dic 2022)

Eso lo vendes como arte y ya está.


----------



## Geriatric (1 Dic 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Not only in Spain



Yo esto lo veo bien. 
Vives en un quinto y puedes aparcar el coche en el salón de casa.


----------



## perifollo (1 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>




































Liziba station - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Dic 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


>


----------



## angrymorty (1 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Paquismo nivel dios.



impresionante firma.


----------



## Maerum (1 Dic 2022)

jajajaja que se jodan los que vivan ahí.


----------



## angrymorty (1 Dic 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> jajajaja que se jodan los que vivan ahí.



Fijo que al que tenía un mínimo de sentido común y quería modificar o cargarse el proyecto lo que acusaron de antivillarrealista, de reaccionario, de estar contra la recaudación local, de dinamizar la zona; y tendría en contra no solo a la mafia política local y contratistas de las obras, sino también a los comerciantes locales, los vecinos que no tienen el mamotrero tan cerca y se benefician de eso, etc. Y encima, los fanáticos del club podrían insultarse, boicotearle o lo que fuera. Siendo Villarreal una pequeña ciudad, ya sabes, pueblo chico, infierno grande.


----------



## tracrium (1 Dic 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Eso lo vendes como arte y ya está.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278697



Al menos tiene suicidódromo incorporado. Está tó pensao.


----------



## Maerum (1 Dic 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Fijo que al que tenía un mínimo de sentido común y quería modificar o cargarse el proyecto lo que acusaron de antivillarrealista, de reaccionario, de estar contra la recaudación local, de dinamizar la zona; y tendría en contra no solo a la mafia política local y contratistas de las obras, sino también a los comerciantes locales, los vecinos que no tienen el mamotrero tan cerca y se benefician de eso, etc. Y encima, los fanáticos del club podrían insultarse, boicotearle o lo que fuera. Siendo Villarreal una pequeña ciudad, ya sabes, pueblo chico, infierno grande.



Segurísimo, no me extrañaría nada, lo dicho, que se jodan con las maravillosas vistas que van a tener, jajaja.


----------



## angrymorty (1 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Al menos tiene suicidódromo incorporado. Está tó pensao.



Un diseño valiente y sin complejos que resuelve con técnica prodigiosa la... nah, una puta bastada.


----------



## Busher (1 Dic 2022)

Como me recuerda eso que relatas a los tiempos en que Pedro Castro, el generalisimo alcalde de Getafe queria quedarse con los terrenos del canton militar (ACAR Getafe ahora) porque decia que los cuarteles "estrangulaban a la ciudad" cuando fue la ciudad la que crecio alrededor de los cuarteles.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (1 Dic 2022)

1. El campo está igual de pegado a los edificios que siempre.
2. La calle es más ancha de lo que parece en esa foto.
3. La provincia es albinegra.


----------



## Soy forero (1 Dic 2022)

Que estampa más paco


----------



## Felson (1 Dic 2022)

Esos vecinos odiarán a partir de ahora, y con todas sus fuerzas, El mago de Oz. Judy Garland, daño colateral por bailar sobre el camino de baldosas amarillas. Cada vez que los vecinos vean algo amarillo, aunque sea en un semáforo, apretarán el acelerador. Eso sí, en todos los partidos, el club sacará la pancarta de "Juego Limpio", "Fair Play" y esas cosas que se dicen, pero nunca aplican, aunque obliguen a aplicar a los demás cuando les convenga.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> 1. El campo está igual de pegado a los edificios que siempre.
> 2. La calle es más ancha de lo que parece en esa foto.
> 3. *La provincia es albinegra.*


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2022)

jajajaja
las consecuencias del paquismo.
y de no fusilar bien.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Dic 2022)

Hay arquitectos a los que habría que guillotinar, hay que considerarlo cuando se vaya a por los políticos y los periodistas.


----------



## etsai (1 Dic 2022)

Es que no son pisos pa' vivih, son pisos pa' invertih'.

Es decir, para meter panchitos y cobrar dinero fresquito cada mes. ¿A quién le importa como viven? Deberían estar agradecidos viendo de dónde vienen.


----------



## wopa (1 Dic 2022)

Sin vistas, el ruido, los borrachos, cada 15 días imposible aparcar, el barrio lleno de caballero caballeros... No vale ni para narcopiso.


----------



## Tobermory (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## euriborfree (1 Dic 2022)

Por lo que veo en Street View en 2008 no existian esos soportales, les han dejado ampliar el estadio a costa de la acera y acercando el edificio a los vecinos.

y no solo la acera, tambien han ampliado la acera eliminando los aparcamientos del otro lado, con lo que el soportal es mayor y tambien lo es la cantidad de espacio ganado por el estadio a costa de la calle


----------



## fxno (1 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ostia puta eso es HEZPAÑA ?



Canarias


----------



## bsnas (1 Dic 2022)

Me recuerda al lado chungo de la Bombonera boluda, al menos el Pacorreal tiene el estadio completo.


----------



## Camaro SS (1 Dic 2022)

Como los que se quejan de que en su piso de 15 años se oye el ruido del aeropuerto de 70 años. O las campanas de la Iglesia del siglo XVII.


----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Dic 2022)

Definitivamente es el Estadio más Paco (alicatado hasta el techo),


----------



## Raul83 (2 Dic 2022)

Con un Mercadona al lado, solucionado


----------



## matajuesas (2 Dic 2022)

por eso comprar vivienda es una subnormalada

tienes un piso ahi y ahora tienes vista a un puto muro 

el ideal es estar forrado y rotar penthouses top y algun chalete con piscina

para el invierno cabaña premium en vakeira beret


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El nuevo Mestalla igual, una mole mamotreto dentro de una trama urbana consolidada y antigua con edificios de vivienda a distancias de dos carriles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero no lo iban a demoler por falta de presupuesto para terminarlo?


----------



## jotace (2 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Pero no lo iban a demoler por falta de presupuesto para terminarlo?



Han propuesto el segundo proyecto, si os fijáis es un estadio convencional totalmente pero ni para eso tienen dinero.


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 Dic 2022)

Qué hijosdeputas, luego el Alcarde te echará la charla de ecoresilencia y mierdas de esas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Dic 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Not only in Spain





Aficionados.



Nivel pro:


----------



## Tyler·Durden (2 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Nivel pro:



Estéticamente es la hostia como concepto futurista del rollo peliculero, pero vivir ahí debe ser la hez.


----------



## panaderia (2 Dic 2022)

prgunta seria: en verano cuando pegue el sol, no tapará el sol? es decir,el estadio en verano no joderá tanto como en invierno.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Dic 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Estéticamente es la hostia como concepto futurista del rollo peliculero, pero vivir ahí debe ser la hez.



Estéticamente es una p. mierda.


----------



## Tercios (2 Dic 2022)

Yellow prison.

A disfrOOtar los fucboleado


----------



## Furymundo (2 Dic 2022)

los finlandeses necesitan prismaticos


----------



## Furymundo (2 Dic 2022)

la cuestion es a cuantos tenemos que fusilar para poder arreglar el problema ?


----------



## Furymundo (2 Dic 2022)

no creo que los españoles hayamos hecho nada. 
no hemos tenido otra.
y ya esta.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Dic 2022)

entonces debo vivir en la calle hasta que el problema se solucione


----------



## Furymundo (2 Dic 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Como los que se quejan de que en su piso de 15 años se oye el ruido del aeropuerto de 70 años. O las campanas de la Iglesia del siglo XVII.



pero el estadio no ha sido esa aberracion siempre.


----------



## Guillotin (2 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿No subirá el precio de la vivienda teniendo el estadio a un minuto andando?



El precio de la vivienda en España siempre sube, tener el estadio a un minuto andando, con sus borrachos y el mal perder de muchos seguidores de este deporte, siempre es un valor añadido.

Además, al igual que los vecinos del Estadio la Peineta en Madrid, pueden alquilar las plazas de garaje a los mismos borrachos que con su mal perder, irracionalmente descargarán su ira en el coche de ese vecino que siempre te "ha caído" tan mal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


>



La España profunda. Bueno, puedes soltar gapos a la pared desde la terraza, tirar chicles y pegarlos, las posibilidades son muchas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Enterrados en vida en sus zulos paco de 90 cuadrados.



90 metros dice.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Dic 2022)

Vaya urbanismo que ha tenido este pais siempre, la virgen.


----------

